# Betta Floating Log



## Dravoth (Mar 23, 2010)

I got one for my Betta and he seems to love it. It floats at the top of the tank and he loves to sleep in it. It even has a feeding hole at the top.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah they are very good! saw them in the tanks in the shop. 
look nice too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one for morgan and he loves it.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I have one for dexter he loves it too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have something from the same company - The betta leaf hammock. I don't think my tank is big enough for that though.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Where can you get them ? do the bettas like the leaf too ?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got mine at Petsmart. I haven't seen the hammocks there though.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got the log tonight at petsmart,they only had one left $10.00 
i also got 2 female bettas http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


----------



## Leaky Buckets (Nov 15, 2009)

my fish loves his log. it was well worth it!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

My guys luv the hammock as well as the log. Its so cute when they are on their leaf sleeping


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the log for Java. And he loves it. I am looking in to getting more.


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya my guy Ackbar loves it.
It's funny to watch him stick his lower fins down on the bottom of the log and watch whats going on out the hole in the front. It looks like he is leaning over the a railing or something looking out at his back yard. It cracks me up.


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

do you guys let your log float around or make it so it stays in one spot.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is over a year old


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, please do not post in these threads. It cloggs up the forums.


----------

